# young dog teaching an old dog



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as a few of you will be aware, Ruby (imo) has always been very reluctant at retrieving, but she took me aback today when I did a bit of egg retrieving practice with Elvis, (we'd not done any eggs for months for some reason). After Ruby had seen Elvis retrieving an egg I thought I'd let the old girl have a go....how she managed not to break it when neighbours kid came knocking I'll never know ;D
first vid is Elvis https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWKVUDbI48c

2nd vid silly Ruby https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSn0Gx9lu1E


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I got a good laugh out of Ruby's video. It must be her smoothie heritage that's giving you so much trouble. 

Does Elvis have a white splotch on his chest or is it just lighter blonde hair? If it's white, I think I'd have a hard time telling him apart from Scout. 

You've got a great looking pair there, Doug.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That was a reelly good shoe... In the words of Ed Sullivan!! 
I loved it!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I got a good laugh out of Ruby's video. It must be her smoothie heritage that's giving you so much trouble.
> 
> _*Does Elvis have a white splotch on his chest or is it just lighter blonde hair?*_ If it's white, I think I'd have a hard time telling him apart from Scout.
> 
> You've got a great looking pair there, Doug.


it's lighter blond hair Ein, he has a little bit on top of his head too. I want to give him a good stripping out but my wife won't let me so I've sneakily been doing a little bit every day so hopefully she won't notice


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Run him through a field with burrs and then have the wife pick them out one by one. She might change her mind after that.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Run him through a field with burrs and then have the wife pick them out one by one. She might change her mind after that.


In my line of work we have a saying, "never work for engineers or teachers, both know far more about tiling than tilers"....my wife's an engineering teacher! so I can't "tell" her anything! haha


----------

